# [H] Thrall, Suche Levelpartner



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Heyho, mal kein Gewerbe.

Hat jemand Lust auf besagtem Server einen Charakter hochzuspielen? Muss nicht schnell gehen, auch gerne über questen...

Würde bevorzugt einen Feuermagier spielen.

 

Wenn ihr Bock habt, meldet euch.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

YOOOOOO!


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2015)

machs nicht sozi, du wirst es bereuen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

YOOOOOO!

Yüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüah!


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Auf welche Rasse hast du Bock? Ich habe jede Klasse (bis auf den DK) mindestens auf Level 70 gespielt.. daher bin ich da offen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Untoter Magier am Liebsten :p


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Passt! Ich schaue mal welche Klasse ich mache.. Vielleicht was healmäßiges damit wir nicht immer ewig auf Inis warten müssen..? Oder 'n Monktank, aber da ich ja mit meinem Krieger ja schon Tank bin .. eeeh, weiss nicht. Monk wäre schon fett, weil ich healen und tanken könnte... hmhmhmmh.. was meinst du?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Och was du möchtest, solange es dir Spaß macht. :>

Btw, Shikari macht auch mit!


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Monk habe ich bisher halt nur als DD auf 90 gezockt und nur ab und zu LFR oder Flex mal als Healer mit dem gemacht. Ich überlege mal (: Wie sieht es morgen bei dir mitm Zocken aus?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2015)

LFG


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Bis 18:00 Uhr kann ich, dann Konzert.

Aber davor gerne :>


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Was würdest du denn spielen wollen, Shikari?

 

 

Jo, davor passt gut. Wollte morgen auch auf eine Anti-Pegida-Veranstaltung, muss aber noch sehen ob mir das nicht zu voll wird. Roland Kaiser wird da sein und meh... Menschenmagnet und bla.. ich meine ist ja gut wenn viele kommen und so... aber dann brauche ich ja nicht mehr hin hahaha. Sollen wir dann mal morgen 11:00 so ansetzen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Passt! Sei so gut und schick mir mal dein battletag.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

eeh, ich bin gerade bei mir im Laden. Hab den nicht im Kopf. Ich schicke dir direkt meine Mailadresse.. dann hast zwar RL-Namen und so, aber eh, was solls :'D


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Stalking in 3...2...1..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2015)

ist mir relativ Banane. Ich wäre für Druide, entweder Feral/Guardian oder Restro/Moonkin

 

11:00 Uhr morgen ? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das bei mir hinhaut, kann ich wohl erst morgen früh sagen. BN ID ist Sh1k4ri#2813

 

Edit: Ich hab kein Problem wenn ihr dann schon anfangen wollt. Bin noch im Facharbeitsstress bis Mitte/Ende nächster Woche. Kann euch dann ja aufholen, da ich eh vorhatte zu twinken.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

NAJA, wenn du Druide machst dann biste eh erstmal weit weg von uns.. wir machen halt Undead. Dann fangen wir morgen sonst schon ohne dich an und du holst dann auf bzw reist zu uns nach..?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2015)

Ja klar kein Ding macht nur. Ich hole euch ein


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Du hast aber Bock auf Tanken? Dann spare ich mir das nämlich mal und mache vielleicht 'n Schurken oder Jäger ^^ oder ganz verrückt einen Priester! Zwar alles schon aktiv im Raid mal gezockt, aber eh  Ist ja mit WoD wieder alles neu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2015)

Ich mache alles 

 

Dann nehm ich Guardian Druid.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Cool. Ich hänge gerade noch bei Freunden rum werde aber nachher noch meinen char erstellen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Alles klar.


----------



## Barbar Nummer 1 (10. Januar 2015)

Würde mich gerne noch dazutun, wenn erwünscht.

Könnt mich gerne adden: Jinbei#2766


----------

